# Ses code p203a



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys,

Threw this code yesterday, P203A, says it is the Reductant Level Sensor Circuit.

Won't reset.

Any ideas? :dunno: 

Just had the recall work (EGR) and 13k oil service with DEF refill a week ago.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

This morning went out and started it up and SES code has cleared.

Nada.:dunno:

I doubt it was anything critical to begin with, something obvioulsy related to the DEF system, I assume one of the level sensors acting up.

I guess nobody else has seen this?:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep getting the SES, comes on for maybe a day or two, then goes away. It doesn't register any specific fault on the OBC but my garmin keeps showing the P203A error code which hasn't reset.

Again, no issues with the vehicle or performance, just the annoying SES about every month or so.

I'm thinking it might be the transfer of fluid from the passive to the active tank is somehow triggering this.

I'm up to almost 45k miles now, with next service due at 50k. I'll have to make a big decision whether I'm going do the extended warranty & maintenance or not.:dunno:

I'm leaning towards going for the additional 50k miles and two more years. I'm at year 3 with 45k so 6 years and 100k fits quite nicely with the amount of miles i'm putting on my D.

Anybody else sprung for the extended warranty and/or maintenance plan???


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I am at 38k miles and I will get 3yr/100 miles warranty. No plan on getting maintenance though. I am waiting if prices may go down.


----------



## kurtv (Sep 21, 2005)

*P203A Code*

I had the same problem at 33K miles. The SES light would come on and then go off after a few days. The OBD-II code that came up was P203a. Last week it stayed on so I took it for service.

They found fault 4BAC Active Tank Level Sensor. Through the test plan they found the active tank to be faulty (Diag code 01070-00000000-30-001). The Active Tank is on back order so I will have take it back later.

Part number listed is with a unit price of 881.24. I have seen rebuilt tanks for $499 and other prices over $1000. I am glad it will be covered by warranty.


----------



## Turbo_D (Aug 8, 2013)

kurtv said:


> I had the same problem at 33K miles. The SES light would come on and then go off after a few days. The OBD-II code that came up was P203a. Last week it stayed on so I took it for service.
> 
> They found fault 4BAC Active Tank Level Sensor. Through the test plan they found the active tank to be faulty (Diag code 01070-00000000-30-001). The Active Tank is on back order so I will have take it back later.
> 
> Part number listed is with a unit price of 881.24. I have seen rebuilt tanks for $499 and other prices over $1000. I am glad it will be covered by warranty.


Hi kurtv,

I had the same experience with my car. Would you be able to tell me what the labor charge would have been if it was out of warranty? I was quoted 8 hours including 1 hr for diagnostic.

Thanks!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

That extended warranty is good insurance.

8 hours at a rate about $140/hr???:yikes: Plus parts.


----------



## Turbo_D (Aug 8, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> That extended warranty is good insurance.
> 
> 8 hours at a rate about $140/hr???:yikes: Plus parts.


Hi flyingman!

yeah, $140/hr in Toronto as well. They were nice enough to give me a courtesy rate of $99/hr.

I'm looking into buying extended warranty.

I'm still wondering why replace the whole tank assembly for a failed sensor.


----------



## kurtv (Sep 21, 2005)

*DEF Tank replacement*

I will post how much labor they bill BMW for to install it once replaced.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Turbo_D said:


> Hi flyingman!
> 
> yeah, $140/hr in Toronto as well. They were nice enough to give me a courtesy rate of $99/hr.
> 
> ...


My DEF heater went out and they changed out the entire assembly since it is not a single replacement part. I didn't need the heater here in S. Fl. but again, this is all under warranty.

I actually haven't paid a dime for anything yet. Of course the extended warranty and maintenance was a pretty penny.


----------



## kurtv (Sep 21, 2005)

*SCR Container replacement*

I had the SCR container on my 335D replaced since it kept throwing codes due to the level sensor being faulty. The tank doesn't seem to have parts just for this. It seems like 8 hrs to replace it would be excessive. I took my car in at 7 am and was completed by 2 PM. They had to wait until the exhaust system cooled since it is near the rear exhaust. The tank is accessed from underneath. Though on back order, the part came in 1 week. It appears to have a list price of over $1000!


----------

